# Thermopen Timestick Trio on/off button



## texasrob (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello All,

I used my new Timestick Trio over the weekend and love it!!  It really was a great idea adding three different time allocations. My question is those who have the unit, how do you turn it off completely when done?  After the smoke I cleaned up my area and was putting my gadgets away and assumed it would shut down after so long of being dormant. Is there a way to do a hard shut down?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## genek (Apr 11, 2015)

Rob, there is no 'off' mode for the trio. On mine I just use the stop button and then push the set button twice to reload the time. Or you can just press the set button once, then clear then press set again to set the timer back to zero to wait for your next time.

This type of device draws the same amount of current whether on or off.

I am a retired electronic engineer and I found that the circuitry to blank the screen used more current than leaving the display on.

GeneK


----------

